# Scentlock Vs. X-Scent



## muskegon jim (Feb 10, 2007)

I got some scent lock pants 50% off at an expo now that its the off season. But they only had the bottoms in my size. So I am looking for something for my top half now. I was wondering if any of you use any of that silver infused clothing and if it works? It is generally half the price of the carbon products so I am skeptical if it actually works. Such silver lined clothes I was considering are X-Static, X-Scent, or Articshield X-System which all can viewed at www.sportsmanguide.com , So have any of you used these? Any thoughts? I am thinking you get what you pay for  , but there is always that diamond in a rough when found.  Give me your thoughts or testimonials. Thanks Jim


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 11, 2007)

I have had the X scent for a few years now and yes it seems work for me, at least as far I as I can tell it does. I went to Utah the past two years and had to go a few days without a shower while up in the highcountry.  It kept any "extra" scent to a minimum. That being said, it supposedly kills the microbes the body produces; however, it doesn't kill or soak up others scents like the carbon clothing does. I now have the scentblocker system and use the x scent as a base underneath the carbon clothes. This combintation works well. A lot of people don't believe in the carbon suits, but my thing is this if it makes you more confident mentally than go for it......
Unicoidawg


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 11, 2007)

*X Scent*

I started using the X Scent this year during bow season and it seemed to work great for me.  Many times I was pouring sweat on the way to the stand and had the wind blowing to my disadvantage and still had deer come in.
-Gunnar75


----------



## RSnyder (Mar 19, 2007)

The silver stuff wicks sweat.  The carbon suits don't.  They're more like cardboard.

I've got two brands of the silver-lined suits.  They really seemed to work for me.  I had deer all around me when I know I was sweaty - think bow season in September.

Dick's has the Medalist sets on sale.  I picked up another set while I was there just the other day.  Don't tell the old lady, though.  She thinks I have enough camo stuff.  Can you believe that?

I also use the Scent Skinz by Cabelas.


----------

